# Wisconsin Amateur Spring Trial



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Lets hear the updates when possible.


----------



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking for Derby numbers Thanks


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

just fyi, cell service at the Horicon grounds ranges from poor to non-existent. 

The only info I have is 9 dogs are back to the 3rd series of the derby - no numbers, sorry.


----------



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

Any updates


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

This is what I was told

1st Coal, Chad Baker/Jim V
2nd Blue, Sue Reynolds/Jim V
3rd Storm/Reesman
4th Darla/ Frank Purdy
RJ Hankie/Howley

I am assuming there were 3 or 4 jams. 8 finished
Nice derby, well placed marks


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Amateur first series is two retired guns with the flyer to the left of the line. Tough bird is the middle retired as the dog has to cross a gravel road and about 150 yards later angle across a small ditch. Fifty yards past the ditch the bird is in a bit of cover.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Amateur callbacks. 1,5,6,10,11,14,15,19,24,25,27,30,31,34,35,36,37,38,41,43,4446,48,49,52,53,54


----------



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

Any word on the Q . Thanks


----------



## boohc (Dec 15, 2010)

Any word on the Open? It's killing me not being at WI AM, a really nice place to run!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

boohc said:


> Any word on the Open? It's killing me not being at WI AM, a really nice place to run!


Open 
1st 40
2nd 7
3rd 17 
4th 8
RJ 39
Jams
15
27
26
47
48


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

AM Callbacks to 4th
1, 5, 14, 15, 19, 24, 27, 36, 43, 49, 53, 54


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

That was the same # of dogs going into the last series of the open yesterday


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Go Clyde and Chris!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Could someone post Quality results.....please!

Thx!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Beverly Burns said:


> Go Clyde and Chris!


Ditto!

Alright Team Clyde! Great job in the Open! 

Good luck in Amateur!


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

goldngirl said:


> Could someone post Quality results.....please!
> 
> Thx!


Why don't you call your pro who is there so you can post some "quality" results. Congrats to Chad Baker and Jim Van Engen for Coal placing 1st in the Derby and 2nd in the Qualifying!


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

Way to go Chris and Clyde


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

OK...bring on those Amateur results!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> AM Callbacks to 4th
> 1, 5, 14, 15, 19, 24, 27, 36, 43, 49, 53, 54


GO George and Carl!!!!


----------



## signgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't have all the Q. results but Millpond Rough 'n Rowdy (Golden) was third....2 Qual starts...1st at Northern Fla with Jim VanEngen a few weeks back and 3rd with his owner/handler who only got her hands on him this past week. Congrats....


----------



## signgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

I think he is one of the kids in the pile.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Left before the Amateur was finished today but the last series was a quad.

Starting with the far left bird....

Dead duck thrown left to right into edge of water in cattails at about 120+ yards.

Middle left bird was a dead duck and the long bird thrown left to right on top of a point and the gunners retired in which the dogs had a very long water entry and had to swim a very long channel with a steep bank to climb at the end.

Middle right bird was the a live flyer duck shot right to left into edge of water and guns stayed visible. 

Far right bird was a dead duck thrown left to right into high brush and the gunner retired behind a mound.

So...far left and middle flyer stationed were the only visible stations while the middle left and far right retired.

Go bird was far left.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

goldngirl said:


> Could someone post Quality results.....please!
> 
> Thx!


Not sure what you mean by "quality results" but that is all I have right from the marshals mouth as she announced in the club house as we ate lunch.

I know that Attar won the Qual with Landover's Joy "Joy"


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Clyde and Chris Open 4th.!!!!!!!!!!!

Amat. results!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Qual. placements?
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## signgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

1. Joy (Attar)
2: Coal (Van Engen)
3: Rowdy (Torinus -- Van Engen dog)
4: Blake (Van Engen)


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> This is what I was told
> 
> 1st Coal, Chad Baker/Jim V
> 2nd Blue, Sue Reynolds/Jim V
> ...


Way to go Blue/Sue!! Great showing for a very young dog!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeh Blake!!!!!!!!!!
Nana Sue


----------

